# DVDs verpixelt



## RandyFisher (23. Mai 2008)

Ich habe das Problem, dass meine DVD-Videos verpixelt abgespielt werden und sich das Bild dabei stellenweise, ähnlich wie bei einem VSync-Problem, verschiebt. Woran kann das liegen?

Ich verwende PowerDVD 4 und Nero Showtime, beide haben das gleiche Problem. Die DVD-Laufwerke sind an einer IDE-Controller-Karte (PCI) angeschlossen. Die Datenrate müsste aber ausreichen, ruckeln tun die Videos jedenfalls nicht.

PowerDVD stürzt übrigens immer ab, sobald ich in der Konfiguration auf "Informationen" klicke. Ich vermute, dass das Problem bei der Controller-Karte liegt, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## McDrake (23. Mai 2008)

Ein paar Infos zu deinem System könnten evtl. mehr Lösungsvorschläge bringen.


----------



## RandyFisher (23. Mai 2008)

McDrake am 23.05.2008 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Infos zu deinem System könnten evtl. mehr Lösungsvorschläge bringen.


Was genau wüsstest du denn gerne?


----------



## McDrake (24. Mai 2008)

RandyFisher am 23.05.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 23.05.2008 18:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich persönlich nix, da ich mich im technischen Bereich nicht auskenne 
Aber wenn wer helfen soll, dann könnten Angaben wie Prozessor, Ram, Graka und Windosversion (XP/Vista) hilfreich sein.


----------



## RandyFisher (24. Mai 2008)

McDrake am 24.05.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> RandyFisher am 23.05.2008 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also im Rechner laufen:

AMD Ahtlon 64 X2 4400+
2 GB DDR2-RAM (800 MHz, CL4, Corsair)
Radeon HD 3870 mit Catalyst 8.1
Win XP Pro SP1


----------



## Candyman121 (24. Mai 2008)

RandyFisher am 24.05.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 24.05.2008 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kopier mal die DVD auf die Festplatte und probier sie dann abzuspielen und schreib dann nochmal. Wenns genauso läuft kann man einiges ausschließen.


----------



## RandyFisher (24. Mai 2008)

Gerade erledigt. Das Bild sieht aber genauso aus.


----------



## struy (24. Mai 2008)

Ist die Hardwarebeschleunigung der Grafikkarte abgestellt?
Rechtsklick auf Desktop, dann Eigenschaften. Dann auf Einstellungen und da erweitert. Und dann bei Problembehandlung.
Edit: Oder mal eine neuere Version von PowerDVD ausprobieren (oder mal den VLC-Player versuchen).


----------



## fiumpf (24. Mai 2008)

Klingt so wie wenn das Bild in einer anderen Auflösung dargestellt wird und so interpoliert.


btw:


			
				RandyFisher am 24.05.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Win XP Pro *SP1*


Das würde ich mal updaten mind. auf SP2!


----------



## RandyFisher (24. Mai 2008)

Die Hardwarebeschleunigung ist an und auf maximum. Eine neuere PowerDVD-Version habe ich ebenfalls ausprobiert. Version 7 zeigt nur schwarz-weiß-flackernde Störungen, Version 8 gibt einen internen Fehler aus.
VLC hat Tearing im Bild, aber nicht verpixelt.

Inzwischen habe ich mir aber eine Trial von WinDVD heruntergeladen. Dort funktionieren DVDs einwandfrei, sobald ich Hardwarebeschleunigung in den WinDVD-Optionen aktiviere. Wenn ich es ausschalte, wird das Bild rosa, sobald ich mit der Maus darüberfahre. 

Und zu guter letzt: der Media Player Classic gibt meine DVDs 100prozentig einwandfrei, ohne Störungen, ohne Tearing und sehr guter BIldqualität wieder. Alle anderen Programme haben immernoch die selben Probleme. 

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass manche Codecs mit meiner Grafikkarte/dessen Treiber, oder mit Avivo/UVD inkompatibel sind? Anders kann ich mir das Problem nicht erklären.

//Edit: Das Tearing in VLC habe ich gerade beheben können, in dem ich VSync im CCC erzwinge und VLC auf Direct 3D-Output stelle. Ist aber mE sehr umständlich, zumal ich in Spielen lieber von der Anwendungen entscheiden lasse, ob Vsync verwendet wird. Gibt es da kein Plugin o.ä. für VLC, damit VSync automatisch auch von VLC aus angeht?


----------

